# Adapt Your Black Rack To Fit API 500 Modules



## 0bazooka_joe0 (Mar 22, 2010)

Adapt Your Black Rack To Fit API 500 Modules[img]http://www.audient.com/audient/files/imagecache/medium/files/story/image/BB4_with_500.jpg[/img]


Submitted by anne on Wed, 17/02/2010 - 11:37.

Herriard, January 2010 – Users of the revolutionary portable signal processing Black Series from Audient can now carry API 500 standard modules in their Black Rack system with the simple addition of the new Black 500 Adapter.

Made up of a neat metalwork caddy which slips neatly into the Black Series BB4 and BR10 racks, it adapts the Black Series power to suit the API specification, so that any single 500-system compatible module can be housed alongside original Black Series modules.

“The Black 500 Adapter gives users more flexibility when using their Black Rack,” explains Sales & Marketing Director, Luke Baldry. “There are numerous manufacturers producing 500 series variants, opening up many more possibilities for their Black Rack system.”

The Black Adapter is now shipping.

www.audient.com


----------



## Kirill (Apr 14, 2010)

That's awesome Joe!!! That's like what 25000 in a little rack? :bigsmile:

Kirill


----------

